# Rogue Pinto



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I am thinking I might name our little Pinto girl Rogue. She will be a darker color with one pinto spot. And my favorite female X man Rogue has the gray/white streaks in her hair. Not sure but it is catching my eye and I am having trouble coming up with names lol.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that name is cool  maybe some pictures could give a little inspiration to the HHC world :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've had lots of hogs named after X men  I have a litter of hoglets named after the X men right now and one is named Rogue.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I dont have any pictures yet we have one on my bf's phone but he isnt here


----------

